# ??? what does it mean by F0,F1,F2,...etc ???



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

What do the letters/numbers F1,F2,...etc that appear in front of species names mean? :-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

One of the strengths of Cichlid-Forum is the extensive library. One of the items in it is the glossary. You will find your answers there.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/glossary/f.php


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Filial is a term used to track generations, typically in a scientific experimentâ€¦

In fish keepingâ€¦ and many other animal keeping hobbiesâ€¦ F # is the generations out of the wild an animal isâ€¦ for example F0 is wild caught, F1 means the parents are wild caughtâ€¦ F2 means the grandparents are wild caughtâ€¦ etcâ€¦

This labeling system becomes questionable when each parent has a different F#â€¦ such as a F1 fish spawning with a F3 fish creates a F?â€¦ some will say F2, others will say and F4... Scientifically speaking neither is right nor is either wrongâ€¦

Scientifically speakingâ€¦ the breeding structure would be defined in the experiments original description and any inconsistencies such as this would either be prevented via that description or how to handle them would be explainedâ€¦

The apparent failure of the filial labeling system is not a failure in the filial system itself, it is a failure in our applicationâ€¦ but it still works most of the time


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

:lol: I'm glad I wasn't to far off the mark, Thanks!


----------

